# Johnnyopolis, Andy C with a Daffy twist grapple on a Black Magic Octavia.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Firstly,

Do I get the prize for the longest thread title?

Ok, on with the show.

Last night at about 18.00hrs a crack unit of detailers escaped from seperate high security estableshments and RV'd at a secret location in the Berkshire area.

There mission was a Black Magic Skoda owned by a young man by the name of Kiss my Ice - www.kissmyice.co.uk

The car itself had a lot of swirling and the flake was very difficult to see unless you were standing 12" away from it.

Simon wasnt too sure what to expect but we told him never fear I am sure you will be impressed!!

We started by washing the car down using Meguiars #62 and Einszett Bug Remover and Pre Cleaner.

Once this was done and dried with a pakshak drying towel we moved onto the swirl removal.

Andy C started one side and I started the other with daffy doing a bit of pc'ing for good measure...

We started off trying various products but settled on using IP as well as #83. I also found something last night that removes swirls from VAG paint with ease and I reckon had I known about it from the start we could have swirl removed the whole car in just over an hour!! (more on that at a future date!)

After the defect removal stage we went over the car with Pinnacle XMT Glaze. This is my absolute favourite glaze at the moment... I think it may also turn into Andy C's too!!

After that we gave it a coat of Pinnacle Souveran.

Tyres got a coat of Poorboys Bold n Bright. The trim was treated to Meguiars #38. The windows got hit with Einszett Glass Polish and the dashboard got a coating of Einszett ****pit Premium.

This took us about 4 hours in total, but we did stop for the HUGEST kebab I have seen in the whole of my life, I have hardly eaten anything all day today.....

I also had another customer pop in with his mini but ill put those pics up under another thread.

We didnt get too many befores but I will post all the ones I can here....

Before:










After:










And now the rest....



















After #83 & IP in places...



















A sneaky at the boot....










Then it got Dark 





































A couple of mug "reflection" shots...



















Thanks for reading you have been a great audience :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I want to know more about this hour tecnique! :thumb:

Looking brill!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I want to know more about this hour tecnique! :thumb:
> 
> Looking brill!


I bet you do 

Patience and all shall be revealed very soon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brilliant write up! Love the humour through it!! :thumb: :thumb: 

Stunning work on the car too, it looks immense. I know what you mean about the XMT glaze, I love it too and just so easy to use! Top stuff guys, I hope to be able to be turning out results as good as that with my Makita in due course... will need a helluva lot of practice though!

Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Great work chaps and a fantastic write up :thumb:


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

awesome. Well done chaps


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks great guys. Ready for show season :thumb: 
No pictures of the kebab though  

Dave


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

You have to tell us about your trick on VAG paint while your discount is on! :thumb:


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

No doubt that's precisely why he's waiting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MattBennett said:


> You have to tell us about your trick on VAG paint while your discount is on! :thumb:


There will still be a discount but it will be only 10%.

It will be a couple of weeks before I am ready to launch. Need to do some more testing first.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick666 said:


> No doubt that's precisely why he's waiting :lol: :lol:


Not at all!! I do my best to look after all our customers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:



> There will still be a discount but it will be only 10%.
> 
> It will be a couple of weeks before I am ready to launch. Need to do some more testing first.
> 
> ...


You'll need to test it on BMW and Merc paint aswell, i happen to have a couple of those coming up


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

And Audi paint Johnny 

Top job fellas, I want to know about this hour technique 

How much clear did you remove in the session?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking great chaps:thumb: 

You can't beat a bit of detailing by halogens, car looks awesome in the afters.

Looking forward to you 'going public' on the 'hour' technique, though I think you've already shown us the answer?


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol, those swirls are nearly as bad as mine. Looks like it came up really well though.


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

Im guessing its a combo of some sort. IP and #83 being the main parts!?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Looking great chaps:thumb:
> 
> You can't beat a bit of detailing by halogens, car looks awesome in the afters.
> 
> Looking forward to you 'going public' on the 'hour' technique, though I think you've already shown us the answer?


LOL - you and that eagle eye Steve, but sssshhhhhhh I need to try the process on some other cars....

When I said an Hour, I just think it will be half the time of a pc.....

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

well done to the midnight detailers lol

could you pop round and do mine while I sleep, so I can wake up to a clean car hehehehehehe


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Looking forward to you 'going public' on the 'hour' technique, though I think you've already shown us the answer?


Just spotted it too


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah just spotted it as well.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny, Johnny - one of your pics is a bit of a giveaway chap  

Mind, if he's anything like half as fooked as I feel almost 24 hours later then I can understand the Freudian slip  truly mammoth session but overall a worthwhile result - big up to Simon and his mate for sticking with us for, what, 5 hours. Huge thanks to Daffy for his sterling assistance (and we need words matey  ) and King "I can't detail for toffee" Eric doing a clay and wax demo on a truly messy Saab at 11pm. Finally, to my partner in inuendo and aiming his bloody farts at head level when I'm polishing a sill :lol: Mr Opolis; a pleasure to work with you yet again - Crazy Fool!

What an evening - detailing, kebabs and botty belching galore; what more can an uncouth fella want...?

Truthfully, to confirm John's secret formula, I'll confirm that after 2 sets of the rear 1/4 and rear door, he'd done a wing, the bonnet and 2/3 of the roof and it was cirtually swirl free - deadly serious and somewhat depressing as I beavered away  

Car will be at Max Power Live this weekend in the metal so to speak :thumb: 

I am now off to drown in Bud hopefully before I fall asleep on the couch and wake up at 2am feeling even worse :wave:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

A great evenings work lads. Top results and a bit of light entertainment on the way with some fantastic food. Have to say that car did look good after you two finished with the rotary although I did break my rotary virginity and it was easier than I thought but still more practice required.
I truly think you have found the cure for VAG paint Mr O but mums the word, if you need more practice you know where I am.
Andy you have me worried, 'words' so long as they are of less than four letters I am sure we will be fine give me a call over the weekend.
King Eric you are a true salesman and quite amusing as well.lol
Although it was a late finish I still managed to get up at 6am and be at work for 7am but only lasted until 1pm so took some time owing to enjoy the footie and sunshine.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Your all lunatics

That car looked incredible when you finished with it. What a great job


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

The car looks fantastic guys, still getting lost in the mirror like reflections!
Big big thanks to John, Mark and Andy

Was a real detailing marathon last night, 6 hours I think including tea! 
It now looks simply STUNNING!
You can now see the metal flake in the paint from 30 yards away rather than the 30cm's away you had to be before they started!
All the swirl marks have gone and the car looks like new!

Hope the marriages are still in tack after all of the kebab induced bottom burps!! 

Once again, you've done a fantastic job and made me a happy happy man :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad your happy. Hope it went down well at Max Power.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2006)

What an awesome finish. You guys have done a top job:buffer: there in the twilight zone!

Just been cleaning my own black metallic car but had to stop after sealent as I couldn't see anymore what I was doing in the dark, lol. 

Midnight detailing followed by lots of ice cream and the odd kebab sounds fun to me:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent work chaps


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Johhny - wanna do the ultimate VAG paint test????

Top work lads, loks ace


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

nogrille said:


> Johhny - wanna do the ultimate VAG paint test????
> 
> Top work lads, loks ace


:lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

nogrille said:


> Johhny - wanna do the ultimate VAG paint test????
> 
> Top work lads, loks ace


Tell ya what matey - it *might* just work  will see if Mr O can be persuaded to bring the genny down to Fleet next Weds :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I also found something last night that removes swirls from VAG paint with ease and I reckon had I known about it from the start we could have swirl removed the whole car in just over an hour!! (more on that at a future date!)


Whens this future date going to be????


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Whens this future date going to be????


Look closer at the 4th and 5th pics


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Look closer at the 4th and 5th pics


I know about the sheep its the product i've been waiting for


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And its coming soooooooooooooooon.....

But I do have to say the second time i used the sheep it was not as successfull as the first. Also it put wool EVERYWHERE. 

Hence why people use foam


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry mate. 

I think they used IP and #83...but the wool pad was the secret.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep wool did go everywhere when I used mine but its quite easy to remove


----------

